# Shortage Of 622 Receivers????



## MVL999 (May 14, 2004)

Last week i called up dish to try to upgrade my 942 to a 622. 
They said that there was a waiting list fo get the 622 receivers. Anyone else get that same responce from Dish?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

MVL999 said:


> Last week i called up dish to try to upgrade my 942 to a 622.
> They said that there was a waiting list fo get the 622 receivers. Anyone else get that same responce from Dish?


Perhaps because of the soon to be released 722, they have stopped production of the 622.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Also could be due to increased demand with Voom going MPEG4.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

I called last week to upgrade my 625 to a 622. It shipped last Monday, received it on Friday and got it hooked up today. 

-Funk


----------



## Gary Noonan (Oct 14, 2005)

It might even depend on how they have you classified in their computers. I subscribe to all the US channels SD and HD. I had one 622 and wanted to replace an 811 with a second 622. For months I heard that I was not elegible for more than one upgrade a year. So I waited until more than a year had passed and then asked to get a second 622. 

Customer relations person agreed that more than a year had passed since my upgrade. But her response was no and she said I should purchase a 822 and then pay dish to install it. I reminded customer relations person that I subscribed to everything, had always paid my bills on time (have auto pay), other people were getting second 622 unit, etc. She said I was not qualified but could not tell me why. In disgust I finally said I was going to pay off my contract and move to Direct TV. Customer relationship person immediately said her computer was now showing that I was elegible for an upgrade.

For more thn 10 minutes I had tried logic and suddenly was elegible when I said I was going to leave dish. I can only think dish had me marked down as someone who would not expect to receive the upgrades given to other customers. Within seconds of my saying I was going to move to direct tv, I was approved for an upgrade. (Which was promptly installed.)

So I would try again and again for the 622. Ask to speak to a supervisor, etc. If CR says 622 units are in short supply don't believe them. Recently I had a minor problem with 622 and CR said if problem persisted, dish would supply a replacement 622. No shortage here.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There could be some localized shortages. I have no insider knowledge, but since they typically want to install ViP622 receivers instead of just shipping them... they need to exist in stock where the installers are local to you, so there could be some local shortages possible even if lots of them exist in the main warehouse.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Just another data point. 

Mine was shipped from Denver to Atlanta, GA and I self installed. Even came with a DVI to HDMI cable. 

Did the OP fall off the planet?

-Funk


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

Gary Noonan said:


> In disgust I finally said I was going to pay off my contract and move to Direct TV. Customer relationship person immediately said her computer was now showing that I was elegible for an upgrade.
> 
> For more thn 10 minutes I had tried logic and suddenly was elegible when I said I was going to leave dish. I can only think dish had me marked down as someone who would not expect to receive the upgrades given to other customers. Within seconds of my saying I was going to move to direct tv, I was approved for an upgrade. (Which was promptly installed.)
> 
> So I would try again and again for the 622. Ask to speak to a supervisor, etc. If CR says 622 units are in short supply don't believe them. Recently I had a minor problem with 622 and CR said if problem persisted, dish would supply a replacement 622. No shortage here.


UMMMMM I guess they really don't want you to quit and move to Direct TV. That what I am thinking. Cause she was saying No then once you said the magic word, then all of a sudden, you are approved for an upgrade. I might have to try this with my cellular provider :lol:


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm in a quandary. I currently have a 622, 921, 211, 721 and 501 in service. Only the 211 is leased so expect that they would lease me a 622 to replace the 921 but a friend just had his upgraded, 921 to 622 and reported excessively dark picture using component. He called dish and they replaced it but there was little if any improvement in his eyes anyway. Both 622s were refurbished per the funky serial number.
If I do an upgrade, I'm not sure if I want an old refurbished 622.

What are the odds that they will soon or eventually run out of 622s and start shipping 722s for the upgrades? I'd like to hold off till then is this is a possibility but I would guess no one knows here. I can live without the 921 on my shelf but it's nice to have a second DVR for when the programs I like to watch are too thick and heavy to watch and record on only one DVR. 

Anyone have any ideas on what I should do?


----------



## damjr (Mar 10, 2004)

There is no shortage. Plenty to be had. Must be in your area only.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I use component on my RP-CRT all the time with no brightness problems. Have you tried adjusting your TV setup for the new inputs?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> I use component on my RP-CRT all the time with no brightness problems. Have you tried adjusting your TV setup for the new inputs?


Not mine, a friend who lives about 50 miles away. I'm like you, mine is just fine using component, in fact, I prefer the color saturation in component over HDMI/DVI.
My point is that these are two refurbished units. Maybe a clue to his problems, maybe not.


----------



## jcrobso (Mar 30, 2005)

Gary Noonan said:


> It might even depend on how they have you classified in their computers. I subscribe to all the US channels SD and HD. I had one 622 and wanted to replace an 811 with a second 622. For months I heard that I was not elegible for more than one upgrade a year. So I waited until more than a year had passed and then asked to get a second 622.
> 
> Customer relations person agreed that more than a year had passed since my upgrade. But her response was no and she said I should purchase a 822 and then pay dish to install it. I reminded customer relations person that I subscribed to everything, had always paid my bills on time (have auto pay), other people were getting second 622 unit, etc. She said I was not qualified but could not tell me why. In disgust I finally said I was going to pay off my contract and move to Direct TV. Customer relationship person immediately said her computer was now showing that I was elegible for an upgrade.
> 
> ...


I had to do the same thing with Dish two years ago to get new receivers!! John


----------

